# Nice one that went fast....Ebay BIN



## bobcycles (Aug 5, 2021)

any lucky cabers score this nice 1940 Autocycle straight outta the factory town?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144136632309?campid=5335809022


----------



## John G04 (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow didn’t even see that. You know its a nice bike when the decal is still good on the feather guars


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 5, 2021)

Missed it too!!  Looks like it was a good one that got away.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> any lucky cabers score this nice 1940 Autocycle straight outta the factory town?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144136632309?campid=5335809022View attachment 1458237





I bought that bike for the seat. Working on a girls project. If you want the rest let me know, I have the correct men’s seat I can throw in.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> I bought that bike for the seat. Working on a girls project. If you want the rest let me know, I have the correct men’s seat I can throw in.




best chrome feather I've seen in years!  If anyone won that on here...I'd go 35.00 for the guard!  shipped!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 8, 2021)

That was a good deal.


----------

